# Russian Martial Arts in Utah?



## Fat-Fat (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey everyone,
I'm new to martial arts in general, but would like to learn any kind that is Russian related; preferably Systema.
I've searched around, but I can't seem to find any instructors or schools for any Russian styles here in Utah. Have I missed anything?
Does anyone know of any schools here?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 6, 2004)

Where are you located in Utah?  I believe there is a Systema school in Orem, Utah.

- Ceicei



			
				Fat-Fat said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> I'm new to martial arts in general, but would like to learn any kind that is Russian related; preferably Systema.
> I've searched around, but I can't seem to find any instructors or schools for any Russian styles here in Utah. Have I missed anything?
> Does anyone know of any schools here?
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fat-Fat (Nov 7, 2004)

South Jordan, but I wouldn't mind the commute.
Do you have an address or name for the school?
Thanks


----------



## theformerone (Nov 8, 2004)

www.russiansystem.com 

this is the website to a school in Colorado


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 10, 2004)

Longmont, CO is a long ways from Utah. You might try the www.russianmartialart.com site for a listing of affiliated schools with certified instructors, though I have heard there are other schools out there that are unafiliated or no longer affiliated with VV or MR. The RMA site also has a "training partners" section where you can locate other people near you interested in Systema. With the help of some tapes and a partner you can definitely learn a bit. No replacement for actual instruction of course, but it is an option.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I will be in Orem tomorrow running some errands and will check out the place to see if it is Systema. If it is, then I'll give you the address and phone number.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 24, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I will be in Orem tomorrow running some errands and will check out the place to see if it is Systema. If it is, then I'll give you the address and phone number.
> 
> - Ceicei



Checked around carefully several times.  There isn't a Systema school located in the Utah County area.  I don't know about Salt Lake County though but didn't have any success either when I checked there.  Sorry.  

If I happen to see or hear of one any where in Utah, I'll let you know.

- Ceicei


----------



## Arthur (Nov 24, 2004)

Fat Fat,

Joe Mardesich used to teach Systema in Orem, Utah. I don't know if he is still in the area, or if he is willing to teach what he knows... but if you like I can give you the last contact info I had for him.

Likewise, there is another fellow by the name of Matt Brock who used to work out in a training group in Utah. I believe he is now located in Texas, but he may have some leads for you.

If your interested, send me a PM along with your real name and contact info (I prefer not to give out other peoples contact info to unknowns), and I'll hook you up with my info.

Arthur


----------



## Franc0 (Nov 25, 2004)

Fat, if you ever get into Vegas (not too far from Utah) shoot me a pm and I'll be glad to have you jump in with our little group. 
Frank.


----------



## systemautah (Nov 20, 2011)

Although this is an old thread, I wanted to let everyone know (who might be searching for Systema in Utah) that we are practicing Systema in Park City twice a week.  Our website is www.systemautah.com and we are on Facebook.  Please feel free to come and train with us.  Beginners are always welcome.  We will be moving into the ten million dollar Park City M.A.R.C. on Dec 16th 2011.  The room that we will train in is stunning and spacious with Zebra mat floors.
Again, please check us out!


----------



## Robert Gergi (Nov 25, 2011)

You can get info on schools in Utah

http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=affiliates&loc=us&sta=UT


----------



## systemautah (Jan 11, 2012)

Systema Utah is a certified Systema affiliate school under Mikhail Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev.  We have just moved into the ten million dollar Park City M.A.R.C. as of Jan 2012.  We can be found on Facebook or at www.systemautah.com   Our training room is over 1000 sq ft with Zebra mats wall-to-wall.  Please come and visit us anytime.  Beginners are always welcome.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck with your program! Looks like a great facility. 

Regards
Brian King


----------

